# Poisonous spiders



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Do we have poisonous spiders in southern Ontario? Last night in my kitchen -all was fine with my foot - moved and when I put my foot down I could feel a lump underneath my foot. Within a minute the entire top portion of my foot swelled up underneath and I awoke this morning with a large dark nasty bruise and it is still swollen.
I didn't kick, or hit or bump anything with my foot and I mean it swelled up within a minute. Spider bite??? I didn't see anything.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I think ALL spiders are venomous, but it depends on the type of spider and how potent the venom to have the toxic effects you speak of.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

MaxPower is correct, almost all spiders are venomous. I know there are only about two very dangerous spiders in Canada, the Black Widow and Brown Recluse. I highly doubt it was either of them that bit you, the pain would have been a lot worse.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Could very well have been one of these.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

The Brown Recluse is a far more deadly spider than the Black Widow. But, they tend to hide away in attics and other warm, dark places, hence the name recluse.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

The doug - I have seen those spiders in my house - at least they look exactly like them - almost transparent. My foot is bright red and purple. Hurt last night and this morning but not so much now. My foot was swollen within a minute or two. YUCK!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Cameo said:


> The doug - I have seen those spiders in my house - at least they look exactly like them - almost transparent. My foot is bright red and purple. Hurt last night and this morning but not so much now. My foot was swollen within a minute or two. YUCK!


Cameo, Yellow Sac Spiders can be found in just about everyone's house. Whenever I find one I grab it with a Kleenex, and throw it outside. According to what I've read, it's more likely than someone will be get bitten by one of these, than a Hobo, Brown Recluse or a Black Widow. Still, _any_ of these spiders can bite. 

You may want to have someone look at your foot just as a precaution.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I googled spiders and didn't think it would be the recluse or the widow - I have never seen anything like them here. The bruise has stopped spreading and not really sore anymore.

I hate the things but I know they do a lot of good for keeping the rest of the population in check. Wish they would stay outside though.


----------



## Labonza (Jan 11, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Could very well have been one of these.


I think I saw one of those in the garden a few days ago. The one I saw was more distinctly brighly colored than that picture.

No expert on spiders, but I know that the brightly colored ones are generally the most poisonous.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Had to take my son into emergency last night - he cracked a rib bmxing - and i asked if a spider bite could cause bruising. All I was told was that it depended on the spider, the venom and the reaction. He didn't seem concerned, didn't even look at it.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*wolf spider*

Most likely one of these. "Reaction to spider bites is very individual" - you might be particularly sensitive, or just have given yoursef a larger than usual dose by pressurising the body. It was at night, you say, and was big/tough enought to feel underfoot ("stout body")..... My dime is on the wolf..........


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Ugh, why did I look at those pictures...?!?
And why am I so afraid of (yet fascinated by) something so small?
They are incredible creatures but they sure do give me the shivers!

Cameo, how is your foot now? Is it getting better?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Cameo said:


> i asked if a spider bite could cause bruising.


The spider bite doesn't directly cause the bruising. The spider bite (may) cause swelling - the swelling causes the bruise by causing enough of a buildup of pressure that capillaries are ruptured (which is a bruise..).

Hope your kid is OK.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for all the info.

Adam is fine - just sore, thank you for asking. He just loves doing stunts with his bmx and although he wears his helmut there is still such a possibility for injury.

I don't know if what I felt when I put my foot down was the spider or the beginning of the swelling. I know I have spiders in the house at times and have seen the ones that the doug mentioned, I have only seen the other type up north outside. 

The swelling is going down and the bruise not quite so vivid now. Wasn't sore yesterday so I made the mistake today of wearing heels to work. Sore a abit but going away.

Hope that everyone had a wonderful long weekend.


----------

